# Powerhead



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Just got a powerhead for my 55 gallomn i got the 1 that go's up to 75 gallons is this fine and i have 3 rbps in their what ya think thanks.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

well what kind is it?

wrong forum btw


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Aqua clear power head 804


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

do u mean 802? there isnt a 804 from my knowledge. the 402 is more suitable for a 55g but you can turn down the flow on a 802


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes but its all good right


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

what size are the p's. if they're babies dont turn it on yet. if they're 5in then ok


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to equipment forum


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Yeah that should be alright as long as you aren't blowing little babies around the tank.


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

make sure no food gets sucked up in it. B/c i took my powerhead to clean it and there was rotted food stuck in the intake.


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a 802 in my 55g and my rbp seems fine. It in full blast. oh, but I turn the powerhead off at night.


----------

